# Hit Plateau - Need some BIG advice



## cramlow (Jul 7, 2015)

Gents/Beasts - Looking for advice on what supplement or otherwise, not steroids please (dont want to loose my hair or man bits), for help putting on about 15 pounds of muscle in about 3 months. I lift three days a week with a day break in between.

Currently I'm 175, 5'8, 44, about 10% body fat, been lifting for about 12 years. I've not been able to grow any bigger but I also havent been eating a lb of protein per lb of weight. Should I focus on protein or get some helpful magical pills, or both?

Thanks guys


----------



## whitelml (Jul 7, 2015)

Whats your diet like ?  Are you eating at maintenance or a surplus.  Food always helps with size.


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 7, 2015)

15 lbs of muscle in 3 months without steroids is impossible


----------



## whitelml (Jul 7, 2015)

Muscletech might work


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2015)

I would echo mcduffy. And supps don't work except creatine.

So try this,

1. Creatine monohydrate at 5g per day

2. Poptarts intraworkout

3.  Train with heavier weight for lower reps for a while.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 7, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I would echo mcduffy. And supps don't work except creatine.
> 
> So try this,
> 
> ...



Do all this, but be realistic. 15 pounds of muscle is NOT going to happen in 3 months. It's pretty much impossible. Just try to make the best progress you can and keep pushing forward.


----------



## cramlow (Jul 7, 2015)

Solid advice, I'll tap it all in. Thanks


----------



## McDuffy (Jul 7, 2015)

also steroids won't make u lose ur man bits, they'll just get small for a period of time


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 7, 2015)

#teamnattywithbigmanbits


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 7, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> also steroids won't make u lose ur man bits, they'll just get small for a period of time



Which makes your dick look bigger and cuts down in trauma to them


----------



## mickems (Jul 7, 2015)

McDuffy said:


> also steroids won't make u lose ur man bits, they'll just get small for a period of time



don't let people know that. that's the excuse I use for having a small pp.


----------



## mickems (Jul 7, 2015)

cramlow said:


> Gents/Beasts - Looking for advice on what supplement or otherwise, not steroids please (dont want to loose my hair or man bits), for help putting on about 15 pounds of muscle in about 3 months. I lift three days a week with a day break in between.
> 
> Currently I'm 175, 5'8, 44, about 10% body fat, been lifting for about 12 years. I've not been able to grow any bigger but I also havent been eating a lb of protein per lb of weight. Should I focus on protein or get some helpful magical pills, or both?
> 
> ...



there is only one magic pill. that's discipline. oh yeah, and Cialis.


----------



## Dex (Jul 7, 2015)

So you have been lifting for 12 years? And 44 is your age? According to the models, you are already at the max for a 5'8" person at 10% body fat. So if this is true, you must be a hardcore natty bodybuilder. I would suggest going pro.


----------



## HDH (Jul 8, 2015)

Food, food and food.

It'll take a good year for 15lbs. That's a no BS solid year of full time dedication.

Steroids aren't the devil they're made out to be when used properly. You don't even have to worry about yo balls shriveling. There is something to take so it doesn't happen. It might not happen anyways. I've never had problems.

H


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd say firm up 3 things (Diet, Diet Diet)


----------

